# Unable to set modem CallerID: /dev/ttyS1



## sabotage (Nov 18, 2005)

I get the following error while running the latest enhancement script for enabling callerid:

Unable to set modem CallerID: /dev/ttyS1


----------



## Rgonyer (Jan 8, 2002)

I get the exact same error, can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## rclcustom (Dec 29, 2005)

I also get that error, did you find a fix for this or what did you end up doing?
thanks


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

When do you see this error? On install? Reboot? I have ncid installed on 5 HDVR2s, and all 5 have ceased to display CID. Just noticed it yesterday, they all used to work fine. All files look to be intact, I hate to change anything as whatever happened affects all 5 units.

Any ideas appreciated.

LS (5xHDVR2s, loaded)(The TiVos, not me)


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There are, apparently, some TiVos that have modems that do not support CallerID.

Sometimes, ncidd (the ncid server) can lose access to the modem after the receiver tries to phone home to DirecTV. A reboot will usually fix the problem.


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Dan. In my case at least, no joy on the reboot, as they all reboot on Sunday night (rbautch enhancements). I'm going to try a re-install on one and see what happens.....


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

louiss, are all of them hooked up to the phone line? I seem to recall seeing that if you have several hooked up to the phone line that CID will "crash" and did indeed have this problem with mine when I got to the third one hooked up w/CID. I think the solution is to have one actually using and capturing CID and acting as a server and sending the CID info to the other boxes via the ethernet. I changed mine to that and now they all work fine.


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Interesting thought Willard. They are all hooked to the same line, but I was wondering if there was a way to display CID from two different lines, and your idea could be used to that end, maybe.

I'll investigate and get back......


----------

